
How Cheap Can Electric Vehicles Get? - epistasis
http://rameznaam.com/2016/04/12/how-cheap-can-electric-vehicles-get/
======
jtlienwis
With all this happiness they need subsidies Why?

~~~
epistasis
You'll need to pay attention to the time scales of when things get cheap, also
there's built in limits on the subsidies, not much more than 200,000 vehicles
per manufacturer, which meshes nicely with the idea of learning rates as
manufacturers scale up.

